# Emergency:Need to transfer Book to different local



## thekid (Jun 2, 2014)

Well if you are a union member then I would talk to your Business agents or Business manager and explain the situation. They should be able to hook you up with some sort of living situation, thats what the brotherhood is about helping a brother who's down. 

As far as transferring you right when you get in? I'm really not sure because I have no clue what the work situation in that area might be and how many guys are in line to work?

Good luck


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Find a job some place else and put the union mentality on hold for now. Pay the bills and make yourself the priority.


----------

